# ..and more smoke



## KristerP (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the inspiration!

Here are a few of my smoke-photos , great fun but requires a *lot* of snapshots. I use incense sticks and an external flash.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice examples of smoke shots Krister.  Do you ever play around w/ inverting them?  I think the third one is a good candidate for inverting.  The first is a nice example of the crisp geometric shapes you can get, while the second one makes a nice graceful flowing abstact design.  Good job.


----------



## LoveAlwaysJami (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Krister! Keep them coming.


----------



## gators12707 (Mar 30, 2010)

im always a fan of these because they are so unpredictable. very nice!


----------



## KristerP (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## Diana G (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool! Awesome idea, great colors!


----------



## hqphotography (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, interesting! I like.


----------

